# Exclusive $50 Free Casino Chips at Brand New Rival Casino



## pjotter (Dec 5, 2009)

_Source: *Pay-fair.com*_

A new Rival Gaming Casino has just launched: *Slots Jackpot Online Casino*! As a new player you can get $50 FREE CHIPS, no deposit necessary. It is an exclusive bonus, which means that you must use the links here to get the bonus. *US Players are accepted* at this fabulous Rival Casino.

You can also get a $1000 Free Play promotion instead, and the casino comes in both a download version and a flash version which requires no download. This could be one of the best Rival powered Casinos, because *Slots Jackpot* is in the Rockbet Casino group which includes the other great Rival casinos *Rockbet Casino* and *VegasDays Casino* - which also offers Exclusive $50 Free Chips if you sign up from here.

Regarding the free bonus chips, please check the bonus terms when you claim the offers in the cashier. The $50 Free Chip has a $50 maximum cashout rule and a deposit is required to cashout free chip wins. Canadians are not accepted as with all other Rival Casinos, and the casino does not allow players from Denmark, Poland, Netherlands or Finland to claim bonuses!

Visit *Slots Jackpot Online Casino* now to claim you Exclusive $50 No Deposit Rival Bonus from this brand new Rival powered casino!

___________

*Follow Me on Twitter* to get Casino Bonus News before anyone else!!


----------



## pjotter (Dec 8, 2009)

Important Update: New Rival Casino $50 + $25 FREE + 40 FREE SPINS

A new Rival Gaming Casino launched a couple of days ago with an Exclusive, Fantastic $50 Free Bonus. US Players are of course welcome!

The Bonus was, and still is, only available to players who uses the links here as it is an Exclusive Bonus.

The new Rival Casino is called *Slots Jackpot Online Casino* <-- Click here to get you $50 Free Bonus!

Unfortunately there have been some problems with the links tracking due to the fact that this is a brand new casino! If you have signed up and didn't get the bonus, you might be eligible for the bonus anyways. We can check if you are eligible for the bonus if you post your username *in this post*.

AND to make up for this you can even get an additional $25 Free Bonus even though you did get the $50 Free Bonus! Just post your username *in this post* to get your $25 Free. The EXTRA $25 will be available until Sunday midnight EST to eligible players!

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Visit *Slots Jackpot Online Casino* now to claim you Exclusive $50 No Deposit Rival Bonus from this brand new Rival powered casino!

___________


2 x 20 FREE SPINS OFFERS TODAY in:

*Vegas Partner Lounge Advent Calendar* <-- Read more

*Casino Clubs Advent Calendar* <-- Read more

___________


*Follow Me on Twitter* to get Casino Bonus News before anyone else!!


----------

